# how to override internal smart-card



## dimebaglvson (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought a 722k dvr with an internal smart card and found out the previous owner still owes $250 to dish network. I cant take it back cause the guy is long gone now. My girlfriend has service with dish net. I wanted to give her this dvr for her bedroom. Is there a way to get past paying dish net $250. Maybe overide the internal card or buy a new one. Or did I just get screwed?


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

dimebaglvson said:


> I bought a 722k dvr with an internal smart card and found out the previous owner still owes $250 to dish network. I cant take it back cause the guy is long gone now. My girlfriend has service with dish net. I wanted to give her this dvr for her bedroom. Is there a way to get past paying dish net $250. Maybe overide the internal card or buy a new one. Or did I just get screwed?


S.O.L. You can't override it-not possible, and even if you wished to pay off his balance, they wouldn't let you. Only the person on that account could do that. Sorry pal, but you got scr*w*d.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I think you are pretty much out of luck.

NEVER buy a used receiver without checking first to see if Dish will activate it AND confirming that it has no outstanding balance.

And, frankly, even then... I wouldn't buy a used receiver.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

sliderbob said:


> S.O.L. You can't override it-not possible, and even if you wished to pay off his balance, they wouldn't let you. Only the person on that account could do that. Sorry pal, but you got scr*w*d.


Everything I've read in the past indicates that anybody can pay the balance owed and then use the receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Everything I've read in the past indicates that anybody can pay the balance owed and then use the receiver.


And I'm got from CSR (last spring): "if you'll pay the balance, around $1500, we can activate it for you" after the 722 been bought by some unlucky guy.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

sliderbob said:


> ...and even if you wished to pay off his balance, they wouldn't let you. Only the person on that account could do that ...


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

dimebaglvson said:


> I bought a 722k dvr with an internal smart card and found out the previous owner still owes $250 to dish network. I cant take it back cause the guy is long gone now. My girlfriend has service with dish net. I wanted to give her this dvr for her bedroom. Is there a way to get past paying dish net $250. Maybe overide the internal card or buy a new one. Or did I just get screwed?


Did you buy this at a yard sale, E-bay, Craigslist, local want-ads? IF E-bay through pay-pal you might have some luck in getting your money back.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Even if you have very little info about someone you can sometimes find all the info you need online to show up at their front door.


----------

